# throat sprays



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

hi maz or hh

was wondering pls if l could use a throat spray as my throat is on fire with this darn virral thingie - its driving me nuts   

many thanks in advance


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

What were you thinking of?

This is what the data sheet says about Difflam throat spray....
''There is inadequate evidence of safety of the drug in human pregnancy, but it has been in wide use for many years without apparent ill consequence''.

Ultrachloroseptic data sheet says....

''Animal studies are insufficient with respect to effects on pregnancy and lactation. The potential risk for humans is unknown. Therefore Ultra Chloraseptic spray is not recommended during pregnancy or breast-feeding.'' 

Strepsils original lozenges says...
''The safety of Strepsils Original Flavour has not been established, but is not expected to constitute a hazard''.
Personally, I would stick to boiled sweets, honey and lemon hot drinks and steam inhalations.
I have this cold too today, and it is miserable


----------

